# Info on Jennings bow



## rghopkins (Oct 31, 2002)

Bought a Jennings "speed star" compound bow from a pawn shop. This thing's is in perfect condition, got soft bag, quiver, site, release, arm gaurd plus misc parts for $110. It couldn't have had much use. Does anyone know the year this model was sold? Any feed back on it? New to the sport, figure I can use this then as I learn what to look for in a taget bow, move up into new. Thanks


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*speed star*

I can not be sure but I think the "star" series bows were late 80s early 90s...........not sure but that is what rings a bell!!!!!hope this helps!!!!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I see a "Speedstar" in the 1995, a "Speedstar" and a "Speedstar XLR" in the 1996 and a "Speedstar" and a "Speedstar Air" in the 1997 Jennings catalogs.

The 95 Speedstar has straight limbs and a regular cable guard bar. 

The 96 models have the "Swing arm" cable guard. The 96 XLR has recurve limbs.

The 97 Speedstar looks to be the same as the 96 Speedstar XLR. The Speedstar Air has the split limb.

This is just fromthe catalogs - I have no personal info on them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*question on speedstar xlr*

I had one of these bows myself, shot very good with it, and I was wondering the 2 things, axle to axle and brace height , could you get this for me.. big thanks


----------

